# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  كيف أدخل كود فك شفرة acer e310

## gsmaroc

*كيف أدخل كود فك شفرة acer e310*  MODEL : QCOM SERIES 14
COMPILED DATE : Oct 24 2011 18:02:00
RELEASE DATE : May 25 2011 06:00:00
FIRMWARE INFO : M76XX-TSNCJOLYM-6170 , CCI:ACER Unknown 5.043.00
IMEI : 00000000000000-0
BLUETOOTH ADDR : 01 00 00 00 00 00 
LOADING DATA;
DONE; 
INIT NAND ROUTINES;
NAND INIT MADE;
READING SEC; 
NETWORK: 50832485 
SERVICE: 
INSERT A RESTRICTED SIM INSIDE AND ENTER UNLOCK CODE. 
RESET !
Time needed - 00:01:25

----------


## gsm.magic

اخي العزيز استعمل اي بطاقة سيم لايقبلها الهاتف ثم قم بادخال كود الشفرة يدويا 
بعدها مباشرة يصبح الجهاز مفتوح على جميع الشبكات

----------

